# Tell me what you should be doing RIGHT NOW.



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Like the title says what should you be doing right now instead of being on SAS. If you post on here then get the hell off SAS and do it.

I should be sleeping, so I'm going to do that riiiiight meow.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha  Good thread idea :yes

I should be sleeping too! I have a cold and I need my rest :b


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I should probably eat something. I've barely had anything for 2 days. Mainly laziness to cook something, I'm terrible.



cuppy said:


> Haha  Good thread idea :yes
> 
> I should be sleeping too! I have a cold and I need my rest :b


How come you are avoiding it? I avoid sleep all the time, or are you just tired?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

scooby said:


> I should probably eat something. I've barely had anything for 2 days. Mainly laziness to cook something, I'm terrible.
> 
> How come you are avoiding it? I avoid sleep all the time, or are you just tired?


Eat your food!

I'm not sure I understand the second part of your question (my head's all stuffed up, I bet I'll look at it again and understand :b)
I guess I'm...procrastinating??

oh, I know why! Because before I go to bed I have to drag myself to the shower, cause I want to smell nice when go to the store tomorrow..
_ugh, so much work_ :b

Okay, I will do it now! Logging off!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

cuppy said:


> Eat your food!
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the second part of your question (my head's all stuffed up, I bet I'll look at it again and understand :b)
> I guess I'm...procrastinating??
> ...


Ok good, you go to bed, and I go eat. Our problems are both solved.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

You both are still on. So am I. Damn it.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

oh no! grrr...
Okay, I'm leaving now, I promise!! You too!
edit: I mean it! I'm going!
edit edit: Okay, bye, for real!!!!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

lol, you caught us.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cuppy said:


> oh no! grrr...
> Okay, I'm leaving now, I promise!! You too!
> edit: I mean it! I'm going!
> edit edit: Okay, bye, for real!!!!


Ok me too! This feels like the online version of "No you hang up first!"


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

scooby said:


> lol, you caught us.


he totally did :b

Okay, bye fo real!!!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok bye!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> Ok me too! This feels like the online version of "No you hang up first!"


no...YOU log off first!! :b

ugh, I should really go lol

Hope your thread gets back on track, ahaha.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Is anyone still there? o_o
edit: Okay, I leave now!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

cuppy said:


> Is anyone still there? o_o
> edit: Okay, I leave now!


Maybe.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

scooby said:


> Maybe.


:O

did you get your food? :b
edit: no wait, I must go! I will read about your food tomorrow


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Sleeping.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Cuppy =


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

D: I'm goingg!!! 

bye


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I really should be sleeping.

The **** am I still doing here!?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Get the hell off this thread and sleep Thedood, YOU'RE OUT OF YOUR ELEMENT!


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Sleeping! 

But I'll probably be up for another two hours.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Get the hell off this thread and sleep Thedood, YOU'RE OUT OF YOUR ELEMENT!


They peed on my ****in rug though. :|


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

cuppy said:


> :O
> 
> did you get your food? :b
> edit: no wait, I must go! I will read about your food tomorrow


Yes, I actually went and did my thing, unlike you two.










Yes, poor excuse for food. But still food. And delicious.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sleep or masturbate.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> They peed on my ****in rug though. :|


That's too bad, because










Ok I've sufficiently effed this thread up enough, I'm going to bed now.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Sleeping.

Why the **** am I always awake?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Go to sleep America!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I should be in bed...


----------



## AlienJay (Dec 13, 2013)

I should have been asleep about 5 hours ago to wake up an hour from now. Yeah...


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Cleaning.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I should be taking the garbage out , but it's too icy and I bailed a few days ago and messed my arm up….maybe I could take it out on skates.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

washing my body and steeling myself for society


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

scooby said:


> Yes, I actually went and did my thing, unlike you two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats :clap 
I went and did my thing too and now I'm back~
Your computer is huge! :O
Nice sunglasses, by the way


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I should be sleeping because I've been awake for 26 hours and I have to be up again at 3am.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I should be sleeping because I've been awake for 26 hours and I have to be up again at 3am.


Go go go!!! 
I will periodically check up on your online-ness until you're offilne! :b
(cause sleep is important :yes)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cuppy said:


> Go go go!!!
> I will periodically check up on your online-ness until you're offilne! :b
> (cause sleep is important :yes)


He's still on...

I'm meeting a friend for sushi up in Salt Lake City which is an hour away, I should leave like right now, but I'm probably not going to yet... Help me cuppy-cup, I need motivation!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Getting my work done on the computer. Breaking bad marathon killed my productivity this weekend


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> He's still on...
> 
> I'm meeting a friend for sushi up in Salt Lake City which is an hour away, I should leave like right now, but I'm probably not going to yet... Help me cuppy-cup, I need motivation!





ineverwipe said:


> Getting my work done on the computer. Breaking bad marathon killed my productivity this weekend


C'mon yew two!!


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I should be reading a book for a class. **** it. I can't read worth a damn.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I should be painting my toenails! They look hideous right now. Half red, half blue. Blech. Feeling too lazy to even do that haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> Cuppy =


 :lol The dreaded green dot!



scooby said:


> Yes, I actually went and did my thing, unlike you two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi goreng satay? It's Ramen noodles, but you are giving away the country with the language :stu



cuppy said:


> C'mon yew two!!


Give a hoot, don't poot.

I should be getting my run on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

cuppy said:


> Go go go!!!
> I will periodically check up on your online-ness until you're offilne! :b
> (cause sleep is important :yes)


Still no sleep. I took a couple shots of some "purple drank" though, so hopefully I'll start getting sloppy and tired soon.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Still no sleep. I took a couple shots of some "purple drank" though, so hopefully I'll start getting sloppy and tired soon.












I should go to sleep


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool thread.

I should be finishing the last set of vocals for a collaboration, yet I've managed to procrastinate on that one for several weeks. Wonder if the other musician is annoyed. Haven't got any chastising messages, so maybe I'm being let off for winter break. 

I should also be practicing my Japanese, but I'm too lazy and feel extremely tired (despite getting lots of sleep, nearly 12 hours).


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

cuppy said:


> congrats :clap
> I went and did my thing too and now I'm back~
> Your computer is huge! :O
> Nice sunglasses, by the way


Well done, I tried to do your thing a few hours ago but I failed.

Yeah, it is rather large. That screen is the smaller one of the 2 I use. And thanks, it was a present for Christmas from my brother.



millenniumman75 said:


> Mi goreng satay? It's Ramen noodles, but you are giving away the country with the language :stu


I'm not actually Indonesian, that brand is just fairly popular here.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I should be spanking my monkey but am not.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> I should be spanking my monkey but am not.


That monkey needs a rest. :lol


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

meth


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Go to my apartment and fetch my bills(I'm still at mom's over the holidays).

... and work out.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

scooby said:


> Well done, I tried to do your thing a few hours ago but I failed.
> 
> Yeah, it is rather large. That screen is the smaller one of the 2 I use. And thanks, it was a present for Christmas from my brother.
> 
> I'm not actually Indonesian, that brand is just fairly popular here.


Australian?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

louiselouisa said:


> Australian?


Yup. From Brissy. You also one?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

scooby said:


> Yup. From Brissy. You also one?


Nope, I'm not. just couldn't think of anymore countries where Indomie is popular.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

louiselouisa said:


> Nope, I'm not. just couldn't think of anymore countries where Indomie is popular.


Oh, fair enough. How did you know it was reasonably popular here?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

scooby said:


> Oh, fair enough. How did you know it was reasonably popular here?


just a piece of information I've heard from various sources :b


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I should be sleeping right now but woke up at 2ish and can't go back to sleep.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I should be sleeping too. But I'm not feeling it


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

louiselouisa said:


> just a piece of information I've heard from various sources :b


That's a bit of a weird piece of information you have there. Do you find that Aussies always manage to bring Indomie noodles up in convos?  I wouldn't be surprised actually. A lot of us love it.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

scooby said:


> That's a bit of a weird piece of information you have there. Do you find that Aussies always manage to bring Indomie noodles up in convos?  I wouldn't be surprised actually. A lot of us love it.


well, _you_ told me. it's just something we eventually will know through word of mouth, naturally. yeah, I love it too, and well cup noodles in general, I don't discriminate as long as it's food :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Showering & heading to the drugstore across the street for some basic items. Taking a trip to the liquor store for News Eve/Day beers


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Taking a shower, finish cleaning


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Not drinking because it's 6 pm.

Oh well, I feel good for the first time in awhile. I can forgive myself.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My car is a mess so I'm going to go out and clean that flaming s*** box on wheels, then an oil change, then I have to go shopping for some healthy food, and a few other things. I'm going to go do that *right now*.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not bothered right now so SAS is a perfect way to pass the time. I should be eating better though.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

watching breaking bad


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I need to get off here and clean up the kitchen and prepare some food for tomorrow and I'm going to go do that _right now._


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well it's 3:56am here, I'd say I probably should be in bed.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I should go to sleep; I'm going to go to sleep!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

cuppy said:


> I should go to sleep; I'm going to go to sleep!


I haven't eaten all day today.

We gonna go through this again? I think we are.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

scooby said:


> I haven't eaten all day today.
> 
> We gonna go through this again? I think we are.


I really need to go to sleep, so yeah, I guess it's on.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

scooby said:


> I haven't eaten all day today.
> 
> We gonna go through this again? I think we are.


let's get this over with :b 
Goodnight, enjoy your Indonesian ramen (get some veggies too, for digestion!)


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> I really need to go to sleep, so yeah, I guess it's on.


Oh hey, you're still up! Goodnight to you too~


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

cuppy said:


> let's get this over with :b
> Goodnight, enjoy your Indonesian ramen (get some veggies too, for digestion!)


Goodnight to you too. But I'm on the nutella sandwich train tonight.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cuppy said:


> Oh hey, you're still up! Goodnight to you too~


Nighty night!


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I need to get some sleep


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Nighty night!


You're meant to be gone too you know.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

scooby said:


> Goodnight to you too. But I'm on the nutella sandwich train tonight.


Oh, that sounds good. Add some bananas....for digestion 



crimeclub said:


> Nighty night!


Okay, I'm leaving for real, goodnight!

...after I finish replying to one more thread!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Peregrínus said:


> I need to get some sleep


You get to sleep too!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I guess I'm here again....
edit: logging off, goodnight


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

cuppy said:


> Well I guess I'm here again....
> edit: logging off, goodnight


Damn, hoping you were still on just for the sake of this new tradition.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

*still up while cuppy is gone*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Maury show...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I should be getting ready for work.


----------



## callmebas (Jan 11, 2013)

I should be studying, but my sleep and diet habit from the holidays has given me a headache, and can't concentrate much.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I should be reading that damn book.. haven't started and I had all winter break to read it.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Working....


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking for a job.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Making a salad


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Studying. And I should call someone.


----------



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)

I should be sleeping right now.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I should be going to hang out with a friend


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I should be at work right now, but I called in sick....

Because....

1- I am limping around my bedroom with a foot that is killing me....
(Stress fracture or Rheumatoid Arthritis maybe)

And....

2- Outside, a winter storm is raging....

At least a foot and a half of snow is expected, along with strong winds and whiteout conditions....

Followed by a low of -4 degrees Fahrenheit this weekend.... 

Time to put on a movie, and open a beer....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Touch up shave
~ Shower
~ Sleeping


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

I should do my homework


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

For once I am doing what I should lol. Finally getting my things on the computer done. Had a list built up throughout the week so it feels good to finally get it taken care of


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Probably studying my drugs. I'll have to take a mandatory test in a few months I believe D:


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I should be cursing myself out, because I suck at everything.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Breaking out of isolation. Studying. And writing that academic publication article that was due yesterday. Also, I appear to have a major oral defense of a paper planned for next week right after a law exam. Oh.

Well, cock.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Heading over to the pharmacy for deoderant & shampoo


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I've had a couple of unfortunate sharts in the last hour or so. I really should be in there washing my butt, if you must know.


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

ruling


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

hey guys...


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

cuppy said:


> hey guys...


Hey. Awake again I see.

I should be asleep


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I've had a couple of unfortunate sharts in the last hour or so. I really should be in there washing my butt, if you must know.











Dammit, I lol'ed. I blame you.

I should be brushing my teeth.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Getting ready for work.


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

i dont know


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

maybe i should do smth productive


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Sleeping and not fighting with people.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I should be going into work early right now so I can get some paperwork done....


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably taking a piss but I think I'll hold it in for another 10 minutes or so.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Read four 10-20 page excerpts from different textbooks for my rhetorical arts class by tomorrow, 10am. I'm so lazy though. uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh

Also should be doing other homework upcoming soon. One of the classes I haven't even had yet (introduction to philosophy) assigned an essay based on a book I only just bought an hour ago. Oh, and I have 3 pages of live figure drawing due by next class for Art II. I don't even know where I'm supposed to find live models. He told us that we have to just "get over our fears" and ask strangers and friends if they can pose for a few minutes. ahahahahahhahhahahha i'm going to fail that class.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

going to bed,, I feel really sick


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Nothing.


----------



## Farcical Dreamer (Mar 19, 2013)

becoming the perfect cat.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Sleeping. Per usual.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Farcical Dreamer said:


> becoming the perfect cat.












I should probably sleep now.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

going to bed


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sleeping, but I want to stay up and watch something in a couple of hours. I'm not sure if I'll make it, or if I'll fall asleep.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Writing my essay which is due tomorrow.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sleeping


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Eating breakfast.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Waiting for my next class at school, which is exactly what I'm doing


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Doing my homework/calling those people who called me/working out


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Revising.
Taking a shower.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I should be taking a nap but I can never seem to sleep during the day


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Doing my drawing homework. Ughhhh whenever homework is assigned for an art class I just have to cringe. Takes all the fun out of it. :c


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Doing my homework for tomorrow


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

To try and improve my situation


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

working out


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Reading the first three chapters of a textbook..


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Studying


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Looking for a job 
Bit scared to go and ask around this is a small town and have been here for a few weeks now and haven't met anyone , been hiding from people but think they are starting to notice someone new around .


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

I should be studying the menu for the restaurant I start working at next week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Trying to sleep


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sleeping, looks like i'll be waking up in the afternoon again.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Back to bed.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

wining the lottery, or a cash for life scratch card.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Working on my computer work and unit tests for first period. >.<


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Checking the mail, stretching, showering


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I should be doing homework. Problem is I don't give a f***. :/


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Writing a research paper. :sigh SO BORED


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Writing a research paper. :sigh SO BORED


A research paper? Didn't know you're in school. I always procrastinate those and do them the night before they're due. :/


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Peregrínus said:


> A research paper? Didn't know you're in school. I always procrastinate those and do them the night before they're due. :/


Yeah, I'm probably going to wait until the last minute too. :b


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Hmm I should really go to bed... Oh yeah and *somebody else* should go to bed as well!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^:eek Muggy!!!

I should be working on an essay >_<


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

eating a bacon sandwich


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Showering and going to bed


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I should be drinking this beer.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Chopping trees, but it's raining.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Making 311 origami cranes


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Doing what someone who is 6 months late paying me asked me to do.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

watching 'the 40 year old virgin'......but short attention span led me to here to make a thread


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Completing my figure drawing homework and my precis paper for rhetorical arts like a good student.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing. Well homework. But I've given up.


----------



## xtremeguy (Oct 27, 2012)

Eating a tangerine.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Sleeping as always.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Watching the Suberb Owl.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Folding the laundry I washed and washing dishes


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Studying for a test on Tuesday.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cuppy said:


> ^:eek Muggy!!!
> 
> I should be working on an essay >_<


Haha that damn Muggy!! Can't stand that girl!!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

doing homework and then committing seppeku directly after.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> doing homework and then committing seppeku directly after.


:squeeze
I'm doing homework too~ D:


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

cuppy said:


> :squeeze
> I'm doing homework too~ D:


good luck with yours, too, in terms of both quality and time.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

At home taking a long nap. I almost forgot how people think it's the end of the world the minute they hear the word snow and bombard my work to buy insane amounts of food


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Watching Lost. Exactly what I am doing right now lol


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

Putting the cat in her carrier so I can take her to the vet.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> Watching Lost. Exactly what I am doing right now lol


I just started watching Lost, so effing good...


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Should be sleeping, I have to babysit really early tomorrow.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I should be lying on the bed, aimlessly surfing the Internet, stuffing my face with chocolate, planning world domination and watching TV. Which is exactly what I am doing and hence I feel extremely self-satisfied at this moment.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Should be working... revising documentation, testing code, answering emails.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I should be reading a novel, which I have to write an analysis about, but I'm really sick and my fever makes it hard to read. So... here I am.


----------



## alice glass (Feb 5, 2014)

I should be doing homework. Which I'm sure I'm not going to do.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Responding to one of crimeclub's threads.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I should be making something for dinner but I'm sitting on the toilet


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Taking massive action, going to the mall to do AA drills. But my knee muscles need to rest and repair from running


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Should be sleeping its 5am but i sleep during day and stay awake at night.Coz its peaceful at night and family bickering in the day can be easily avoided by sleeping.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I should be masturbating, but instead I'm here.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Responding to one of crimeclub's threads.


I should be doing some V-day shopping but instead I'm chatting with you on here.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I should be eating dinner, it's nearly 9 already.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Philosophy reading + mini essay. :cry


----------



## GodIsLove (Oct 7, 2012)

I SHOULD BE SLEEPING  I also should have done homework while school was closed today, didn't do that either, also could have exercised today, didn't do that either, and I only ate a few things today, coulda had more food lol. I barely got up and did anything today, my only exercise today was walking down a few steps or into another room. There is a lot of things I should be doing! But right now I should be sleeping.....and I am on here. Nice. Lol : )


----------



## jelena (Feb 11, 2014)

I should be studying for my physics test tomorrow...


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

listenin song


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I should be able to decide what I should be doing right now.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Looking at job applications
~ Ringing my dad, my bro, & my friend


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

cleaning up my room and signing up for obabma care


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Practicing my speech and reading the assignment for philosophy.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Those gosh diddly darn Japanese assignments but one of them requires me to record myself talking so I'll have to find a way around that ・゜・(ノД`)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Studying


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

not eating poptarts


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

sleeping..


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I should be at the gym working out, but I'm too hungry so I'm going to skip it today. The ravenous females who are hungry for my rippling muscles will just have to wait until tomorrow to have their desires and fantasies satisfied.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Sleeping or Working.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Getting ready for school


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking for a new place for May 1st.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Brushing mah teets getting ready for bed


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Like the title says what should you be doing right now instead of being on SAS. If you post on here then get the hell off SAS and do it.
> 
> I should be sleeping, so I'm going to do that riiiiight meow.


I should be applying for electronic assembly / factory work .. .. and dancing , and singing .


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

My psychology homework. ;(


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

It's Sunday evening and my homework is complete. I suppose I should be cleaning house, but otherwise I have no obligations today.

I am happy chatting here for now.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I should be watching a lecture series... instead I am listening to the same track of music over and over and over, enjoying the waves of pleasure rippling through my cerebral spinal fluid.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I should be trying to get to sleep. Let me save a couple people some trouble, cuppy go to sleep, Scooby get something to eat. I know what's up.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should be sleeping, but as usual I'm wide awake. This is how I miss out on half the day.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

drinking, partying.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Sleeping. I haven't slept right in 3 weeks.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

_you_.

damn, i'm so smooth.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Τιβέριος Κλαύδιος Καῖσαρ Σεβαστὸς Γερμανικὸς Αὐτοκράτωρ ἀρχιιερεὺς
15μέγειστος δημαρχικῆς ἐξουσίας ὕπατος ἀποδεδιγμένος Ἀλεξανδρέων
τῇ πόλει χαίρειν. Τιβέριος Κλαύδιος Βάρβιλλος, Ἀπολλώνις Ἀρτεμιδώρου,
Χαιρήμων Λεονίδου, Μᾶρκος Ἰούλιος Ἀσκληπιάδης, Γάιος Ἰούλιος Διονύσιο(ς),
Τιβέριος Κλαύδιος Φανίας, Πασίων Ποτάμωνος, Διονύσιος Σ̣αββ̣ί̣ωνος
Τιβέριος Κλαύδις Ἀπολλώνις Ἀρίστονος, Γάιος Ἰούλιος Ἀπολλ̣ώνιος, Ἑρμαίσκος
20Ἀπολλωνίου, ὑ πρέσβεις ὑμῶν, ἀναδόντες μοι τὸ ψήφισμα πολλὰ περὶ
τῆς πόλεως διεξῆλθον, ὑπαγόμενοί μοι δῆλον πρὸς τὴν ε̣ἰς ἡμᾶς
εὔνοιαν ἣν ἐκ πολλῶν χρόνων, εὖ εἴστε, παρʼ ἐμοὶ τεταμιευμένη̣ν̣ ε̣ ̣
εἴχεται, φύσει μὲν εὐσεβεῖς περὶ τοὺς Σεβαστοὺς ὑπάρχοντες, ὡς
ἐκ πολλῶν μοι γέγονε γνόριμον, ἐξερέτως δὲ περὶ τὸν ἐμὸν
25οἶκον καὶ σπουδάσαντες καὶ σπουδασθέντος, ὧν εἵνα τὸ τελευ-
ταῖον εἴπωι παρεὶς τὰ ἄλλα μέγειστός ἐστιν μάρτυς ὁ οὐμὸς ἀδελφὸς
Γερμανικὸς Καῖσ̣α̣ρ γνησιωτέραις ὑμᾶς φωναῖς προσαγορεύσας·
διόπερ ἡδέως προσεδεξάμην τὰς δοθείσας ὑφʼ ἡμῶν μοι τιμὰς
καίπερ οὐκ ὢν πρὸς τὰ τοιαῦτα {ρ} ῥαίδιος. καὶ προ͂τα μὲν Σεβαστὴν
30ὑμεῖν ἄγειν ἐπιτρέπωι τὴν ἐμὴν γενεθλείαν ὃν τρόπον αὐτοὶ προ-
είρησθαι, τὰς τὲ ἑκατασ\σ/ταχοῦ τῶν ἀνδριάντων ἀναστάσεις
ἐμοῦ τε καὶ τοῦ γένους μου ποιήσασθε συνχωρῶι· ἐγὼ ὁρῶι γὰρ
<ὅτι> πάντῃ μνημεῖα τῆς ἡμετέρας εὐσεβείας εἰ̣ς̣ τ̣ὸ̣ν ἐμὸν οἶκον
ὑδροσασθαι σπουδασαται. τῶν δὲ̣ δυο̣ῖ̣ν χρυ[σῶ]ν ἀνδρ̣ι̣ά̣ν̣των
35ὁ μὲν Κλαυδιαν̣ῆ̣ς Εἰρήνης Σεβασ̣τῆς γεν̣ό̣[με]ν̣ο̣ς ὥ̣σ̣περ ὑπέθετο
καὶ προσελειπάρ̣η[σ]ε̣ν̣ \ὁ/ ἐμοὶ τιμ[ι]ώτ̣α̣τ̣ο̣ς̣ Βάρβιλ̣λ̣ο̣ς ἀρνουμένου
μου διὰ τὸ φορτ̣ι̣κ̣ό̣τ̣ε̣[ρο]ς δ[οκ]ε̣ῖ[ν], ἐ̣π̣εὶ Ῥώ̣μ̣η̣ς ἀνατεθήσεται

k.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I should hit the hay. Have a good night guys. Sweet dreams.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

..


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

..


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I should be doing my own thing , and never ask anything from anyone .. ever again .. even if they give me their Number .

If I keep up with this , if I control myself .. I'll never have to deal with Rejection again .. and I'll never have to feel like this again , either . I'll be invincible .


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ The dishes
~ Applying for jobs


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure. Perhaps I should just walk into walls


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

grocery shopping, cleaning, etc


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

putting the clothes away.... but my mind isn't right.

I also could be happy but I feel so dead so help me out.

I need answers I can never find.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I should be doing my own thing , and never ask anything from anyone .. ever again .. even if they give me their Number .
> 
> If I keep up with this , if I control myself .. I'll never have to deal with Rejection again .. and I'll never have to feel like this again , either . I'll be invincible .


lol you make me laughs.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I should be driving arriving home from work but I didn't go to work today. Just sitting on my *** waiting for my appointment with this psychiatrist I’m seeing who is an obnoxious *******.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> I should be driving arriving home from work but I didn't go to work today. Just sitting on my *** waiting for my appointment with this psychiatrist I'm seeing who is an obnoxious *******.


By your posts, seems like everyone in your life are *******s. Are you sure it's really that way? You always complain about other people, maybe they're not that bad and just have to look at them differently.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

philosophy homework and animation roughs.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Working and/or standing on my head singing a German folk song.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

The birds outside just informed me that I should be sleeping. I have really been ****ing up my sleeping schedule lately. I tend to stay up really late(early) when my anxiety is bad. I need to study my *** off tomorrow.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Drinking.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I should be doing whatever I want.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Typing


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Going to the GP.

I'm stuck here instead.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

looking for a missing library book so I can return it today with the others that are due. Cleaning/organizing the house


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I should REALLY be studying right now, I'm probably going to bomb this project.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleeping. I did get to sleep in Friday with my day off, though.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

sleeping. my eyes are really red and super heavy


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Crackers and peanut butter


----------



## KalebCaleb (Mar 11, 2014)

Getting out of bed and doing something more physical.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably sleeping, but I'm not tired.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Probably out making friends and memories

Or, to a lesser extent, doing homework


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning and working on stone carving


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going grocery shopping or filling out some paperwork


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I should be getting myself dinner, but I'm afraid to leave my dorm.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Studying in hospital. Zzzz


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Filling out paperwork or sleeping so I can fill it out early in the morning


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sleeping.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Cleaning my room. Oh... I should though, might actually be able to step on the carpet then.


 lolol

Yes I should be CLEANING also. and probably have to start cooking =S


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Cleaning my room. Oh... I should though, might actually be able to step on the carpet then.


Carpeting is overrated anyway. When I go to bed i just heap the trash ontop of me and snooze.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Cleaning 
*Art 
*proofreading a letter


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I should be enjoying a beer, after a long week of manual labor, and sweating my *** off. And here I am, enjoying a beer 

Right place at the right time, woot!


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Forgiving a certain person instead of trying to push her away and be alone.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Getting ready for bed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Eating
*Going to bed
*Doing something productive


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

dreaming


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sleeping lol. Was playing Mass Effect 2 though.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like a lot of us are up late lol. Me too, I should be sleeping. But I don't wannaaa 

And I am drinking soda with caffeine in it cause yolo, who needs sleep???


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Letting actual people know about how I feel/how I am. 
Either that or dying.

You need a reason to live, I'm lazy and I don't deserve life.
I'm wrong. I'm not like others. I'm selfish and I only care about myself, it's true.
I went wrong somewhere down the line and I really don't care.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I should be enjoying the afternoon with my gf


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

Sleeping. It's 1:03 AM.


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

I should be doing my work for school.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Packing my luggage bags.


----------



## TillLindemann (Jun 27, 2014)

greeting the guests at my house right now lol, yet here I am stuck in my room


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I should be working on my English paper and doing my Math homework right now.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Lesson plans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Having a snack, taking pills, and then going to bed


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Using the toilet, but SAS is keeping me stuck in front of the screen.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I should be reading my text books.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> Using the toilet, but SAS is keeping me stuck in front of the screen.


Take your phone with you and access SAS from there. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Ringing the lady at the cargo office to inquire why what she told me was wrong once again
~ Exercising
~ Cutting veggies
~ Sending out more job applications


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

typing history notes... ;_;

and sleeping


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I should be sleeping, and if I'm not going to do that I should be exercising. I didn't finish exercising today =(.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drawing practice or paying bills


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I should like...go to sleep......nahh, it's not like I totally have to wake up at 4am to go to work later amarite


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i should be semi-starting a painkiller addiction to deal with these cramps.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Fixing my contacts.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should probably be sleeping. I didn't want to wake up too late tomorrow... I mean today. But I'm too hyper to sleep.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Finishing my 40. :eyes


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

I should be at work. You know, earning money and all that.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> Take your phone with you and access SAS from there. :lol


 That would be a bit awkward. I can only imagine...


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> That would be a bit awkward. I can only imagine...


Nobody has to know. :b :b


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> Nobody has to know. :b :b


What happens in the bathroom, stays in the bathroom! So many taboos there... One more added to the list: scrolling through SAS posts.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It definitely isn't surfing SAS and listening to Coast to Coast AM


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Driving. . Somewhere


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Sleeping.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

HW and studying for my calculus quiz tomorrow.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Definitely sleeping. 

GMT+10 isn't a good timezone right now.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooking


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sleeping for sure. Gotta wake up early.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I should be preparing for tomorrow >_<


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I should be sleeping, but there is a stupid f$#@ing mosquito in my room that won't let me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning the house or getting ready to mail a package


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Getting ready for class. :yawn


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Laundry
~ Cleaning this pig sty of an apartment
~ Sending out job applications
~ Stretching/exercising
~ Sleeping


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Whatever the hell I want


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I should be writing a speech. I should be smootching a cute guy.

I'm not writing a speech. The guys are on the outside. I'm on the inside.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Should be taking care of the many very important and time-sensitive things I need to get done right now. My procrastination know's no bounds.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Should be taking care of the many very important and time-sensitive things I need to get done right now. My procrastination know's no bounds.


me too I find it hard to get motivated unless I'm getting paid alot of money


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

blue2 said:


> me too I find it hard to get motivated unless I'm getting paid alot of money


True, my work-related stuff gets done.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

not posting on this thread


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I could be filling these forms out.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

participating in a witch hunt


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

reading chapters 1, 2, and 3 for organic chemistry


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Should be reading for Theater. :dead


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I remember inadvertently starting the same thread on 30+ once, The author of this thread jumping on my case, jealously guarding his territory...woof woof I say cc....


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

riderless said:


> I remember inadvertently starting the same thread on 30+ once, The author of this thread jumping on my case, jealously guarding his territory...woof woof I say cc....


I will so sue you.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I should be replicating a two pass linker but nah, SAS.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Finishing up my take home quiz and reading more chapters.

ETA: One chapter done, half the take home done.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More cleaning, finding a missing check, exercising, drawing practice, etc


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

studying, i have an exam in two hours.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Filling out my union benefits packet before it's due today. Oh well, that's what excuses are for.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You should all be doing my homework.


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

not this


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Running, or attempting to get back into it. But i'm charging my watch.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Resting or eating


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I really should get shower, get dressed and do some schoolwork or at least some reading. I can't concentrate on anything right now though since I slept restlessly for the 8th night in a row (it's actually a streak at this point). At least this time it was because I was drunk.


----------



## Krampjains (Sep 12, 2014)

Painting a bedroom. I've put it off since July though.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Studying and take home quizzes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure, don't feel up to doing anything. I suppose I should be resting


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

Gmt +5.30
Sleeping


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

My orders.. but I am saving photos to open 3 more sites Ha ha (no)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sitting on the toilet.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I should be sorting my tools for my first day at a new job tomorrow . 21:00 is a bit late so I guess I'll be hoping tomorrow won't involve actual work and only inductions and paperwork crap . Fingers crossed


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sleeping. Night night (well, it's 9am, but....)!


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Something productive.. but I just haven't had any motivation for ages now :/


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Be at some sort of work.

But I need grades to get a job and I don't have enough courage or motivation to study.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*getting ready for market open: 9:30am EST*


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Not listening to this album


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

I should be learning for my Car theory, which i have an exam in tomorrow.
I know i'm gonna fail anyway, so i'm not learning.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Drawing but I need a break.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Studying and cleaning but I'd much rather lie here and listen to music.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

homework:/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping, cleaning, paying bills, drawing, or making ceramic art


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Cleaning because guests are staying the night...oops.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paying attention in class (I'm at school right now lol).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Paying the rent and various other bills


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sitting on the toilet.


Maybe you need a diaper? :b


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

I should be writing some sheet music on my PC. Gonna do that now (after I looked at the other open SAS-tab in my browser and after I went to SAS's home-page just to see what the latest activity on the forum is and after I've finished typing this...)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Maybe you need a diaper? :b


 No. But I do need a more fancy toilet. Mine snorts when you flush it. It's depressing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Writing the worlds greatest novel


----------



## saturn21 (Jul 8, 2014)

Studying or doing projects


----------



## Mauzik (Sep 29, 2014)

Working.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Mauzik said:


> Working.


Then why aren't you...?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

getting ready to go to bed...... i will soon.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Your mom.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

My homeworrrrrrrrrrk


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

homework or internship applications.... ugh im so unmotivated


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

sleeping


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Driving to see her...:sigh


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Flipping sleeping it's bullskittles


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

No, I won't.. if I have to do it then. 

You know, time that you enjoy wasting is not wasted... Let's make bad decisions xD


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I should be working on my paper! When I stare at a blank page, the blank page stares back at me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to read this 50 page handbook thing, take some tests, and fill some other papers out. I should've started this 2 weeks ago. I don't know why I don't give a damn about doing it because I should.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I should be asleep, I'm going to attempt that right now, but I'll probably stay wide awake and just SAS the night away.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I should be asleep too.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Must...turn...off...computer...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SLEEP!

OMG - over half of my workday is over! :doh


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I have tomorrow off, so I don't need to be doing anything right now ^_^ I think I'll snoop on my new coworkers on facebook.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Paying my credit card that is late by a day and seeing if I can get the late fee waved. This has happened a bunch of times and it is because I procrastinate and forget  , not that I can't pay


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorting out my cv


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

karenw said:


> I should be rofl but I'm not.


Whats wrong?


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Fighting against windmills.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

karenw said:


> Just bored!


i know what you mean.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Cornell notes on Napoleon and a paper on romeo and Juliet q.q


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

karenw said:


> Sleeping


ditto! its far too late here"!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Researching IOM reports. :yawn


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Going to bed


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sleeping


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Listening to online lectures.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Paying the electric bill


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

probably taking a nap..


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Working


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Getting off my bed and taking a shower.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

karenw said:


> Eating


i was about to write that too.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Something productive (fapping, sleeping, fantasy fb rosterbaiting, etc...)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nocturnal grocery shopping.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

sleeping :?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

It is Saturday morning and I am on SAS and have not even showered, shaved, or even gotten dressed !!! Have not even gotten my coffee yet !

I should be:

Drinking coffee
Showering
Shaving
Getting dressed
Cleaning my place

LOL.

I guess I prefer SAS. :clap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning the house and car as usual


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

>:O RUNNING!!! too tired tho, beds too comfy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sleeping. And not being sad about someone not texting. :/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Laundry and folding... god I need to do laundry for a week straight to catch up. I just don't care enough.

I don't even want to think about my car... poor thing is a total disaster


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Getting ready for work instead of farting around on SAS !
LOL.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Taking a nap. I have class in like 4 hours.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Working


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Being with her.


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Studying


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cleaning, sending out more job applications, mixing new music, exercising, take your pick


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Should be sleeping but I'm on SAS instead.


----------



## pineapple2220 (Nov 17, 2013)

Should be studying for a midterm tomorrow...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

eating... again


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Either sudying or sleeping, but no I'm on SAS forum


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

About to go fishing


----------



## 552425 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sleeping. It's 5am here and I have a class tomorrow and I'll hardly be able to function. Insomnia's so evil. Bah.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looking for my checkbook to pay a bill


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I should go buy groceries.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Studying.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

All I have to do today:

clean up, cook, go to a tax class, clean up some more, (exercise if i ever bother, which i should today), maybe read then go to sleep.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

going to college, eating something, hanging out, or talking to people


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

What I should be doing? living in a mansion polishing diamonds


----------



## Rose Beth (Oct 17, 2014)

Pearson99 said:


> going to college, eating something, hanging out, or talking to people


is that Harpo?

writing a paper but my head feels like it is full of cotton and all i want to do is sleep


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Euthanizing myself. Too bad I don't have the balls


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Rose Beth said:


> is that Harpo?
> 
> writing a paper but my head feels like it is full of cotton and all i want to do is sleep


yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Making my lunch.


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

Buying a license plate sticker. Getting a haircut. Changing my insurance policy. And i should also be in class


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I should be sleeping, or I would like to be sleeping rather... But for some reason I'm avoiding it. Falling asleep feels like a hassle.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Filling out paperwork. Just don't feel like working on it and keep wasting my time on other things


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Sleeping.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I should work out and shower, so I can make it to the store before it closes, but I'm just procrastinating. I don't have anything to eat except two eggs, so it will be a hungry night, if I don't.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sleeping. Ever since I went on holidays in Dec I have been staying up to 1am or later, BAD!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Whatever I want


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Coursework. Missed the deadline and still haven't started :-(


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sleeping.. but nooo *switches on PS3*


----------



## Benzene (Feb 5, 2014)

Sleeping... it's 4 AM. I guess I'll just stay up all night and hope I won't be very tired tomorrow.


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

Studying for a physics test/ Do my homework.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I should be sleeping but I couldn't sleep any longer so I got up for a while.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

...Sleeping.

I cant seem to shut my mind off after having an argument with a friend, as he was well, pretty dickish and has pretty much gone down in my estimations after that. Im expecting an apology for this tomorrow, at the very least.

Of course if not.. whatever.










Night guysss


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Cleaning the evidence of my crime ... just taking a break, though.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Science homework


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I really, Really, REALLY need to be doing homework right now. I keep picking up the pen, yawning, and then putting the pen back down. Also, the homework was due yesterday. x_x It's so very unlike me to miss an assignment.

Get it together, Morgendorffer!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Wearing my retainer


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I should be drawing up something for work.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I should have been asleep 2 hours ago. This forum won't let me go. :afr


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Getting ready for work.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Enrolling in a uni course/writing an essay.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I should be sleeping. Too much on my mind. Why am I even back here?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping, paying bills, or paperwork


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Sleeping. I'm so tired ugh


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have to remember that idiots online don't represent real life people well. There are really nice spots online, but some areas attract the worst scum. I should be getting outside, and get off the internet(curse my internet addiction).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AussiePea said:


> Sleeping. Ever since I went on holidays in Dec I have been staying up to 1am or later, BAD!


Dammit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I should be watching these movies I just got, but instead I'm posting on here.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

enjoying my day off by playing xbox


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Taking a shower and then going to bed.


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

I should be cleaning my apartment. Like, it really, really needs to be cleaned.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Working!


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Studying :-(


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Reading for tomorrow's class, but I keep distracting myself with music & daydreams


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

watching porn


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

sleep.....
i gotta be up for work by 4:30 am


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

I should be reading my psychology textbook. and my media studies textbook. or a random book. i should be doing something other than being on the internet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping or paying some bills


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Be on hrt


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nothing.

Probably sleeping. Haven't yet and it's nearly 6am. I was planning to before midnight but then stuff happened and it was almost 3am. Then I was thinking about stuff and got distracted with this place and elsewhere.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm getting sorted to have a guy I really like over tonight, I've got my mums place for the weekend, so trying to get tidied and prepped before he comes over in 20 fricking minutes. Ugh, I've had to have a drink to calm my nerves.. Haven't felt this much anxiety in a *long* time. I'm excited.. But I feel sick. :b


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Cleaning the house. Kitten proofing the living room. Eating. Kitten proofing the bedroom. Kitten proofing the office. Kitten proofing the painting room. Kitten proofing the kittens.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not worrying or feeling guilty. And relaxing. taking in my surroundings, the beauty of a tree, a mild winter and perhaps coffee. :/


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

I should be doing my chores


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

my sites and work /zzZZ


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

I should be rock climbing right now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching porn, about to go eat also.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Same thing we do everyday pinky try to take over the world


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sleeping. It's overrated. :eyes


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Actually being outside, not laying in bed all day.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

It's 4:26 AM so I guess I should be sleeping.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Should really be eating dinner or at least first finish heating my dinner up in the microwave (leftovers are great). Almost too sleepy to eat. Hmmm... Zzzzz


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Working on my paper...


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

FoX123 said:


> It's 4:26 AM so I guess I should be sleeping.


why were you not sleeping? :bat


----------



## youcantseeme (Feb 6, 2015)

I should be eating this apple sitting on my desk in front of me...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stuffing my face.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning the house or doing drawing practice. Like all good procrastinators I plan to work hard on it tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Posting on here and watching sportscenter


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Applying for jobs. I suck at the psychometric tests, it seems every answer I put is wrong.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning, drawing practice, grocery shopping, and or paying bills. Having distractions today


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

sleeping... just a few more minutes and then I go.  But I can already see that I won't be able to fall asleep. I drank 3 litres of coke today and half a half litre can of energy drink. Maybe it's time I stop drinking this s***.


----------



## VanessaM16 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lesson planning... I'm being evaluated tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to get some type of exercise in.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Trying out for the soccer academy. Instead I'm lounging around eating a popsicle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Packing some orders. But the allure of SAS is just too great...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Character turnarounds, programming homework, replying to my professor's email. Boo me.


----------



## JustJordan (Feb 14, 2015)

Eating something and going to bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating Breakfast


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Out of bed and cleaning up the house and helping my mom prepare the food for the 2:00 get together. Ugh.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sweeping and mopping the floor. Making breakfast. Going for a walk.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Working on my interview script and reading the second chapter of my psychology textbook, although that can probably wait until tomorrow. The 'script' is my first priority. It's due on wednesday. I have a biology test on thursday too. Unfortunately, I can't study for it as I don't yet have the textbook due to a small *ahem* mistake by me.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleeping.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Got a billion readings and haven't started any of them. 
Also got two writing projects to work on... which I'll start in maybe 10 minutes. Ha!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Andre Sossi said:


> sleeping... just a few more minutes and then I go.  But I can already see that I won't be able to fall asleep. I drank 3 litres of coke today and half a half litre can of energy drink. Maybe it's time I stop drinking this s***.


Too much caffeine = Too much Andre? :lol
Yeah, I know the feeling....I go for the coffee. My schedule is messed up.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Practicing for a public presentation, instead of goofing off on the internet.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sleeping. That cup of coffee earlier...well...you know the rest


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

studying ugh :x
i just cant focus :cry


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey Millenium... I haven't drank coke for almost 2 weeks now... I wish I could say it was my victory over coke but it wasn't. I got sick and my throat didn't allow me to drink it... maybe I can muster the "willpower" to not start drinking it again 



millenniumman75 said:


> Too much caffeine = Too much Andre? :lol
> Yeah, I know the feeling....I go for the coffee. My schedule is messed up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Andre Sossi said:


> Hey Millenium... I haven't drank coke for almost 2 weeks now... I wish I could say it was my victory over coke but it wasn't. I got sick and my throat didn't allow me to drink it... maybe I can muster the "willpower" to not start drinking it again


They have caffeine free.
Personally, I need it with my schedule. I am on paroxetine, which makes me tired to begin with. The caffeine is like a counteraction.

If I decrease the meds, I know instantly that I don't need so much caffeine.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

zzzzzzz


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sleeping. But being off work and chugging eight energy drinks a day has thrown my sleep cycle all out of whack.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Anything but being on SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um????? Probably brushing my teeth.


----------



## chellyb (Feb 14, 2015)

Reading a book


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Doing a Manny Pacquiao on my apartment before I head out for good tomorrow morning.. And I have, with the help of my friend White Zinfandel.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Packing, art, or sleeping.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Studying some Excel functions.
ZZZZZZZZZZZ. :fall:yawn


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> They have caffeine free.
> Personally, I need it with my schedule. I am on paroxetine, which makes me tired to begin with. The caffeine is like a counteraction.
> 
> If I decrease the meds, I know instantly that I don't need so much caffeine.


I think I'm not so much addicted to caffeine... it's probably more the bubbles and the taste of cola. I've been drinking it for all my life and it's almost a part of my identity. When I visit people they always make sure they have coca cola 

Do you actually feel the caffeine have an effect on you? Does it make you more "awake"? I'm asking because I never noticed any effect of coffee, cola, or energy drinks on my state of "awakeness" during the day... only when there was a time to go for a sleep.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Searching for job opportunities anywhere available on the continent, I wonder if Canada's job market might be better than staying in America? Either way it's going to be harsh to be able to get a job with any form of SA...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Andre Sossi said:


> I think I'm not so much addicted to caffeine... it's probably more the bubbles and the taste of cola. I've been drinking it for all my life and it's almost a part of my identity. When I visit people they always make sure they have coca cola
> 
> Do you actually feel the caffeine have an effect on you? Does it make you more "awake"? I'm asking because I never noticed any effect of coffee, cola, or energy drinks on my state of "awakeness" during the day... only when there was a time to go for a sleep.


In the morning, yes, then not so much during the day....I run into the same situation as you in the evening. I can't have caffeine after a certain hour if I want to go to sleep. :lol


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> In the morning, yes, then not so much during the day....I run into the same situation as you in the evening. I can't have caffeine after a certain hour if I want to go to sleep. :lol


I can't have ANYTHING after a certain hour if I want to go to sleep... otherwise I have to wake up every few hours to go to the toilet


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I should be cleaning my house, but I'm really tired.. the only thing keeping me awake right now, is this forum..

blast you SAS!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Andre Sossi said:


> I can't have ANYTHING after a certain hour if I want to go to sleep... otherwise I have to wake up every few hours to go to the toilet


Yes! That happens, too.  
At least we know everything works, right? :um :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning, packing, paying bills,etc. Going back to bed soon either way


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning, packing, or paying bills


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

It is 3:24 AM so sleeping. Definitely sleeping. :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping but acid reflux is really killing my throat. Took some medicine so hopefully that helps


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I should be working. Or maybe asleep. Or maybe tinkering in the kitchen to create a sushi/croissant hybrid called crushi which will make me a gazillionaire and raise global cholesterol levels with buttery seaweed and have people lined up for blocks in Manhattan while I share mocktails with Donald Trump and whoever he's married to and maybe Judge Judy too.

Yeah, I should be working. :blank


----------



## Eternal Pit of Loneliness (Mar 17, 2015)

I should be at school, but today's my birthday


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping so I can clean and pack after I wake up


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Working out


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I honestly don't have anything super important to be doing right now. XD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pooping.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Pooping.


Flawless answer XD


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Putting away the rest of the new stock that came in today


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Going to a doctors appointment.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Not drinking.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Probably out hanging out with friends or trying to meet new people, but you know just SA things.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning and packing. Guess I'll force myself to do a little and then get something to eat


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

do my hw and art drawing :0


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Seeing people I didn't last night. Woke up, text back. No reply. So I decided to have a head out into town, shopping and having a quick nip into the bar. Can't say I have a problem with this deviation either.


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

Translating


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I should be paying attention.

But I'm looking at a hard drive on my desk labeled "generic".

You're not generic to me bby. <3

Bored.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Going to hospital with my brother, he dislocated his knee again sparring and I had to carry him up the stairs. I feel really bad for him, hes one of the best boxers in the country and hes probably going to have to give it up.


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

preparing for college in the fall


----------



## missmisha (Feb 14, 2015)

All of my homework . But instead I'm on this website and other website just to procrastinate.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Number 2

















srs


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

sleeping
throwing junk out
my taxes
paying some bill
getting more organized
washing clothes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sleeping


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh you know, sleeping. Since I have to wake up early for work. Am I tired? NOPE!


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

studying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Working...


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Sleeping


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

What I "should" be doing? I'll tell ya, what I "should" be doing is finding the nearest skyscraper and leap off so I'll no longer be an annoying, repulsing little **** that will never amount to anything whatsoever, **** **** ****


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watching porn


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I should be getting ready for this school thing tonight!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

sleeping..


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Getting a coffee refill


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

cleaning, folding laundry, exercising


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Studying


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Washing up.


----------



## missanxsoc (Nov 6, 2013)

lol I should be working out..


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning the house or probably paying bills I haven't been keeping well track of


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

or else im going to be like dis in the morning...:


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Getting my affairs in order.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drawing practice or household chores


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Sleeping. It is not late but I feel so tired. I realized that the hot weather makes me more tired than usual.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drawing practice, sleeping, cleaning the house, or paying bills


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Picking up paperwork, making copies of said paperwork, grocery shopping, and paying the cable bill(need to go in person to complain that they are still mailing to our old address). Tons more I need to do, but this is what I'm hoping to do shortly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating something, I haven't eaten all day.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Working out
Doing schoolwork
Mindfulness meditation
Stuff my therapist told me I should do, etc


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Sleeping...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fixing the break on my bike, the dishes, showering & getting dressed


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

finding stuff to get rid of.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Sleeping, but as usual insomnia seems to get the better of me yet again...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I really need to get off and try to get some sleep. Just remembered I have to wake up early tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably working out.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should be getting ready for work.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Starting my life. Maybe I'll take a shower first.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

attending my own funeral


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

getting laid


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

stopping the blood


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

...carrying a dead walrus


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Writing more.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Going for a jog. But im just going to lay in bed instead


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Heading to the hospital to see my bro


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Fighting my anxiety i think or something


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Filling this paper out and dropping it off.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

eating my sandwich


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I really need to stop procrastinating and run these errands.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I'm off from work and school hasn't started back yet.....so playing more Batman Arkham Knight?


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Right now I should be processing wedding photo's, focus as dropped drastically though so need to fight to get that focus back.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going to the store to buy supplies, paying bills, or cleaning


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

vacuuming my bedroom


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

lol i should be working 


or crying maybe


----------



## PhiloS0phia (Aug 5, 2015)

I should be sleeping so I'm gonna reply to like 20 other posts then go to bed !


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Probably finding something to improve my current existence instead of just sulking about it as I know damn well it wont get better on its own

All that's going to happen though is I'll just go to bed in a minute and watch youtube for 2hrs instead..

Sigh, I don't know what to do!


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Not stuffing my face with sushi, that's for sure.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Not stuffing my face with sushi, that's for sure.


You should always be doing that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Entering orders and printing tags


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Doing what I please, I guess. I literally have nothing I'm supposed to do these days, and no, this isn't a common thing.


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 25, 2014)

Nothing oddly enough. It's 12:58am and I'm just buzzed, surfing the net on my mesmerising glowing box.

I remember being a tiny little kid in the mid-90s, watching the TV and asking my dad if the people on the screen could hear what we were saying. Now anyone with £300 and an internet connection can interact with whatever/whoever they damn well please. I wish I could have mine on a timer, because I'm kinda hooked.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Heading back to the hospital


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I should be leaving for a Saturday night coffeehouse I often go to.

Tonight is one of those nights I feel like being a hermit and staying home alone to sulk and lurk by myself but I need to get out once in a while and trick myself into thinking I am part of the human race.

It is a really nice place and a few of the people I am acquainted with; nice folks. I am delaying things !!!! <SIGH> I am not in the mood to pretend to be happy and "normal". I am terrible at putting on masks and schmoozing and being a social butterfly. :frown2: Gotta go. Crud.


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Eating dinner.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cleaning the apartment


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Fapping =(


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Attending band practice


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Studying college...


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Getting ready to go to sleep.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i should be working on my essay but ughhhhhhhhhhhh. does it get more uninteresting than 'australian identity'? :c


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Putting some stuff in my hair to make it less frizzy for when it dries, but when it's dry it won't actually work and then I'll add more when it's dry, but still won't work. But you know, I'm lazy. Browsing the SAS.


----------



## isolatedforest (Feb 15, 2015)

Probably sleeping, but I slept in until 4 p.m. yesterday so that's not happening anytime soon. Anything that's not surfing the Web and wasting valuable time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleeping......maybe in another hr.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Doing laundry


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

What I should be doing right now? Working – getting paperwork together for tomorrow's deliveries. Instead, I'm taking 15/20 minutes out as I've had (another) bad day and don't actually have a whole lot left to actually do. I've got the best part of an hour and a half left in work, but only around half an hour's worth of work – tops.

I had a rough night last night – a combination of worrying about another week at the daily grind and suffering from a stomach muscle pull (agonising) – so I suspect I'll sleep pretty well tonight.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ringing an estate agent


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Chemistry homework


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Inquiring about band practice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleeping....


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

My history paper and my floral essay


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

eh? nothing. thats why im posting here!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I should be getting my beer since this town stops selling at 9:00. I will likely put it off for another hour though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Working out.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Having sex.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably sleeping.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sleeping


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleaning my butt.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

esleeping


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

being more positive...its alright, ill get over this. i felt like i threw a temper tantrum, used words that didnt need to be in there, like a sob story...take a deep breath. gonna be ok. rock it girly guy. like instead of rock it girl i said girly guy...ok nvm.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleeping


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I should be working on my floral project...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brushing my teeth.


----------



## donuts2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Homework


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No really I should be going to the gym and getting some cardiovascular five times a week at least and throw in some strength training. must also look for a part time job and keep applying to different places until I finally can go in for an interview and get it over with.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Sleeping


Me too dude.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

prepare for a presentation


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Studying for tutorial, what's the point I never say anything more than 2 words anyway.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleeping....


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Having sex


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Sleep.....


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dreaming dreams.


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

Sleeping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Having morning sex


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Thinking about the monolith in the movie 2001 : A Space Odyssey.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Having morning sex


Haha.

Should've gone to group therapy. Debating whether to tell my therapist I forgot or I was too anxious. I was anxious, but really just wanted to avoid the stress.

:sigh


----------



## melancholyxmike (Feb 12, 2016)

Sleeping and resting up for work tonight


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking for a job.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping or working on making some things


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

dying.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yet again, sleeping or working on making some things. I'm very limited on time.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

killing myself


----------



## IlikeGuiness (Jan 18, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> killing myself


What's going on?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

IlikeGuiness said:


> What's going on?


Oh doesn't matter. Just hating myself. I keep saying that I will do it by age 30, so that's 2 years to figure it out, or i'm gone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercising


----------



## IlikeGuiness (Jan 18, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Oh doesn't matter. Just hating myself. I keep saying that I will do it by age 30, so that's 2 years to figure it out, or i'm gone.


Hmm okay, I'm not gonna pry, unless you want to share, but I hope you accomplish your goal that you set out do.


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Doing something fun. That'd be my answer anytime.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Folding my clothes that just got done drying.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Oh doesn't matter. Just hating myself. I keep saying that I will do it by age 30, so that's 2 years to figure it out, or i'm gone.


NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! :crying:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Working out before it gets way too late


----------



## IlikeGuiness (Jan 18, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Oh doesn't matter. Just hating myself. I keep saying that I will do it by age 30, so that's 2 years to figure it out, or i'm gone.


My previous response was terrible, it just clicked on me now. I hope everything works out for you is what i meant to say. Keep your head up, There will always be ups and down in our lives, sometime's we're in the down for a while, but it doesn't mean it can't get better. There's always the light at the end of the tunnel i hope you find it, don't give up :grin2:


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

I want to eat something..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Building orders at work instead of browsing on my phone


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Homework


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive (Feb 1, 2016)

I SHOULD be doing my homework, as I have one thing due tomorrow and another due on Sunday, but school is a ***** and I'm tired of it. Eventually tonight I'll get to it... just not right at this moment.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Taking my punk *** to bed.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

taking my cute butt to bed.


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

sleeping


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should be cleaning up my room, washing some dishes, showering. But I only have enough energy to wish death upon myself. I can't even keep my head up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercising


----------



## quiet88 (Jan 14, 2016)

I should be at work right now, tapping away on the keyboard. The morning said no.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Who the heck knows


----------



## OldWhiteDude (Feb 24, 2016)

Exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I should be having sex with my wife.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

sleeping

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

making a mixtape :nerd:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

making a track


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating dinner.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Typing out my notes so I can study for my final exam easier...I'm like, a 1/3rd of the way through typing stuffs!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping or cleaning. I'll go with sleeping


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Sleeping because I have to take my sister to school early in the morning.


----------



## andalusy (Jan 3, 2016)

Having sex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive (Feb 1, 2016)

Going to the grocery store. I put on a full face of makeup and crimped my hair just to do so, but now I'd rather sit inside and mope around.

I should go. It's supposed to rain in about an hour. But I feel so low.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Studying and completing a writing assignment that is due tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating my next meal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Monotonous tasks here at work


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive (Feb 1, 2016)

Should be doing homework, but I haven't been able to bring myself to do much of it all day/night. Just too depressed and demotivated. I opened up my resume to edit hours ago, and I still haven't made those changes. I was supposed to get all this stuff done so I could wake up early tomorrow and go pick up a package I've been meaning to pick up for weeks now, but I'm so sad, and scared, too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably sleeping. Trying to finish watching this game first.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Going to bed, but i'm not too tired.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating or probably chores


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Reading. Nothing happening this late at night so I'll be doing just that, shortly.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I should be studying for my exam tomorrow. I probably won't though. I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

TumblrAddict said:


> I should be studying for my exam tomorrow. I probably won't though. I'm not really worried about it.


haha ditto, i got an exam tomorrow too.... but i did pretty well above the curve for the first one, and dont feel too worried about this one, though that may bite me in the *** when tomorrow comes. but i can always rely on partial credit lol


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I should be not posting in threads like these since its just another lonely place to be alone and forgotten


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

brushing teeth, washing face, getting into pjs.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Either churning out more job applications to be summarily ignored or trying to sleep... Both require about the same level of enthusiasm at this point.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Should be in class & trying to graduating college early.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Checking my email, I haven't done that all day.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cracking open a cold 12 oz beer, and chatting with my brother over skype.

I ate too many Lomein noodles though. 

That's okay, I'll give it another 15 minutes.. there should be enough space in there by then for a bit of beer. The beer will help break down the food, making more space.. I will get through this, one beer at a time.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Cracking open a cold 12 oz beer, and chatting with my brother over skype.
> 
> I ate too many Lomein noodles though.
> 
> That's okay, I'll give it another 15 minutes.. there should be enough space in there by then for a bit of beer. The beer will help break down the food, making more space.. I will get through this, one beer at a time.


 I don't drink anymore. Have 1 on me friend


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Maverick34 said:


> I don't drink anymore. Have 1 on me friend


I will dude, still waiting for the space though lol


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I will dude, still waiting for the space though lol


lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Debo dormirme.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taking a shower.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Writing a timeline of why I have not had treatment since February 2014, to support whatever my disability advocate does when she faces Social Security


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

watching a movie for my lit class


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

scratching my balls


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Finish moving into my new apartment.
Vacuum the carpet
Clean the kitty litter
install Quickbooks
Fix a closet shelf
Get some vinyl tile cleaner and clean the black marks on my kitchen floor
Take the stuff out of my car
Set up a new entertainment center and hook up my equipment.....

HELP !
LOL.
*My To Do list is like 5 pages long - would rather goof off on SAS !!!! * :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating dinner.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

nothing?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Listening to ASMR, about to call it a night.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive (Feb 1, 2016)

Getting up and doing something productive before my psychiatrist appointment.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess I should be setting the table for dinner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Checking my email and ironing my clothes.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I have no idea.


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Making dinner. Putting off doing it since I have no idea what to make.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brushing my teeth.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Going to bed, I guess. It's cold in here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting dressed/ready to go.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercising


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Talking to my bf but his net isnt working grrrr :/


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Making a milkshake and watching One Punch Man

:blank


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Making a milkshake and watching One Punch Man
> 
> :blank


better get to it then m8..... opm's good ****.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Sleeping.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Throwing this milkshake away.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Stop browsing SAS, go bug girlfriend then play Skyrim.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Going to bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting ready for my interview.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Finishing a cable drawing.



Kevin001 said:


> Getting ready for my interview.


Good luck!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

senkora said:


> Good luck!


Thanks . I will need it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Getting ready for my interview.


What type of job this time?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating dinner I guess.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Literally anything.. I've not gotten out of bed at all. Ugh I have a problem.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Going to the washroom and getting gas for the car.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Laundry.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Laundry.


Then go launder your clothing Samantha, get off SAS and launder with the machine that launders.


----------



## WishYouWereBeer (Apr 3, 2016)

probably making project from Statics and studying mechanics of materials but that's so not happening so **** it


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

WishYouWereBeer said:


> probably making project from Statics and studying mechanics of materials but that's so not happening so **** it


That username is one for the ages.


----------



## WishYouWereBeer (Apr 3, 2016)

crimeclub said:


> That username is one for the ages.


:grin2:


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sleeping, ofc


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> Then go launder your clothing Samantha, get off SAS and launder with the machine that launders.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:lol - You know, I am totally mesmerized, like George here, by front-loading washing machines, no joke.

When I have a 1973 Maytag top-loading machine, that still works, but needs a new water pump ($25 on eBay), things like this mesmerization happen :lol. We may have had the dryer (on the right), but it was gone by 1992.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Eating...
I've been wanting to eat _hours_ ago...
Ok I shall!!! Need to refuel!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Seeing what I'm going to wear tomorrow.


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

My taxes. As usual, I'll probably wait until the last minute to do them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Working out.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Studying :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Resetting the min/max auto order system at work


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm meant to be doing work. But I am watching a jumping spider wander and jump around.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Replying to this post?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

I shouldn't be misreading posts, thought it said tell me what you are doing right now, lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Getting out of bed, so I can start to clean this god-foresaken house. And it's such a nice day out.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Work from my IT job after I get back to base from my Paramedic job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercising


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably getting ready for work. Maybe grab a bite to eat first.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

writing 2 papers & studying for my corrections final lol


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

yoga and meditation...


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Sleeping
Finding writing gigs
Mail that translation bureau who wants to maybe hire me
Stop chain smoking
Look for an apartement
Help find a freelance job for this girl
Figure out what to do about uni
Figure out a bunch of legal and social services stuff
Get my **** together


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Actually working rather than sitting here using my phone


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> scratching my balls


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

going to bed before I hurt myself


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

What should I be doing? 
Exactly what I am doing now. Posting on this thread.

There is at this moment for me nothing important orr something I should be doing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Putting through orders


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh I have a big list:
- Study
- Look for an internship (optional?)
- Draw
- Make music
- Read my new books
- Play games
- Decide what I want to do for a living

And I'm procrastinating on each and every one of them, even the most fun ones.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-Rediscover myself when I return to my home country
-Get my finances straight for this summer
-2 flights to catch today(Cambodia-Malaysia;Malaysia-Singapore)
-Finish preparing for another 32-hour flight this Monday.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating breakfast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating lunch


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

cooking dinner


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the dishes and new batteries for the remote.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

Should be doing a term project for one of my classes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Filling out paperwork for a doctor I have Monday, cleaning, etc


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

I should be cuddling with a woman. 
But unfortunately I do not have a girlfriend right now in life so I have nobody to cuddle with


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cleaning up


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating breakfast and getting ready to go.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i should be studying physics now....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Um... Maybe drawing more?



lackofflife said:


> i should studying physics now....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Laundry


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Start doing my goddamn thesis. I'm probably already too late. I won't be able to finish it before the deadline. But I'm scared of it as ****.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

reading a book.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Start doing my goddamn thesis. I'm probably already too late. I won't be able to finish it before the deadline. But I'm scared of it as ****.


You're in grad school?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> You're in grad school?


Yeah


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Packing and getting ready for bed...


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Going to bed. It's almost midnight and I have to get up at 6.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably sleep, but other than that: finishing a movie.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping or doing something else productive like cleaning. Have an MRI test at 2. Only have about 2.5 hrs left to possibly sleep and worry I won't be able to get to sleep even if I tried.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting ready for work.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Since its weekend i should be banging girls right now. Instead I'm at home posting on SAS. I mean i love this forum but damn if i should be doing something more productive.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

Getting my car inspected.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I should be relaxing, I just cleaned the house, and spent time on the treadmill. I have another 14 minutes before I pick up my wife, then go shopping, then come back home, cook dinner, then finally drink some beers. 

Oh beer, how I love thee.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

... Fixing it?


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

-prepare for coding interviews
-fill out applications for internships
-work on project


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Packing and loading my car to take a first load of belongings to my new city, though I've started packing...I'm kinda daunted at the prospect of 1600 miles of driving in two days. Maybe I'm being stupid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

getting my hair cut - I have a Caucasian afro!


----------



## paperMacheMonkey (Jan 14, 2017)

I should be disposing the body in my freezer.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> getting my hair cut - I have a Caucasian afro!


That's a Jew fro :grin2:


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I should be clearing out my house of old crap but I'm being lazy. I need to shower, I'm going to do that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Having sex


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sleeping off this cold/flu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Working out at the gym


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Laundry


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

Sleeping. When do I ever do that though...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ironing my work clothes and folding my laundry.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

paperMacheMonkey said:


> I should be disposing the body in my freezer.


:laugh: Sounds like a good idea.

I should be...hm. Showering and then studying, i suppose.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

A 3 hour online quiz for my Master's thesis. Shoot me now, please.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Sleeping. Cannot do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleeping...we all know that won't be happening for awhile lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Folding clothes


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking at online ads and doing my thesis as well as an essay.

Going to go out for a jog instead. Will probably do me some good.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Planning and starting my revision, 5 weeks until my end of semester exams and I have no motivation to study.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hitting the showers


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Sleeping...we all know that won't be happening for awhile lol.


What he said.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


> What he said.


Haha!

I bet my life savings its not for the same reason as mine at the time. :laugh:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Haha!
> 
> I bet my life savings its not for the same reason as mine at the time. :laugh:


lol i can only imagine XD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


> lol i can only imagine XD


I may or may not have been enjoying a good book. :laugh:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> I may or may not have been enjoying a good book. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Exercising/stretching and then practicing scales on guitar


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't know


----------



## Chihuahualover93 (Apr 19, 2017)

I really should be working on this paper :/. I think I have a lot of the hard parts done it at least :/. I keep procrastinating with this paper, because it sucks. The course itself is pretty monotonous.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Exercising/stretching and then practicing scales on guitar


Lmao, I've been playing for years and still haven't learned my scales. That **** is so boring.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Preparing tomorrow's lunch. But it's ok. I'm just going to sit in front of this screen and be a vegetable.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sleeping


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Sitting in class. LOL. But nope I'm at home. And since I'm home, and not at school, I SHOULD be working on this paper instead. But I'm not..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Atheism said:


> Sitting in class. LOL. But nope I'm at home. And since I'm home, and not at school, I SHOULD be working on this paper instead. But I'm not..


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

the cheat said:


>


Oh please, that was my future the moment I chose to be an art major :grin2:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Atheism said:


> Oh please, that was my future the moment I chose to be an art major :grin2:


At least you'll have a bike and a sweet radio around your neck.

I am thinking about being homeless but my clothes are too nice so I won't look like a bum until a lot of time has passed, and I'll likely starve to death before anyone gives me spare change.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Karsten said:


> Lmao, I've been playing for years and still haven't learned my scales. That **** is so boring.


I've gotten sloppy so back to the basics man. You just noodle through them while watching shows once you know the patterns, lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've gotten sloppy so back to the basics man. You just noodle through them while watching shows once you know the patterns, lol


Yeah, I should really hunker down and grind out some of that stuff. I've been at the same skill level for 5 years now, lol. I would like to be able to improvise a bit more.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going through the last hours of sleep. Haven't even went to bed yet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Making a video


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Getting some rest but I'm feeling anxious and can't sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting ready for work.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

nothing. *shrugs*


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

oh, wait, i'm supposed to be updating my resume :blush bye guys


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting ready for work.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Something more productive than sitting here refreshing SAS, I'm sure.


----------



## 1ShyKid (May 16, 2017)

Writing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Writing my list of reasons for future reference.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Folding clothes


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Practising songs for today's choir rehearsal. >0<


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Working.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Working out


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I always feel like I should be pooping but I would rather watch someone take apart a vacuum cleaner on Youtube instead.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Having lunch, I will in a little bit.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I should be at Canadian Tires right now, picking up a bike tube for my niece's bike. Procrastinating right now, because you know, shopping malls with a lot of people...


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Fill and send out a form and start on an essay that's due next week.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Not exactly 'should'.. I suppose I told myself I'd go shower & watch the new Game of Thrones episode, 40 minutes ago >_> And then the SAS vortex sucked me in


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

I should continue studying arbuscular mycorrhizas but i'm spacing out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sleeping or moving furniture


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Working out


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably sleeping because I didn't sleep well last night and in the state I am in I'm not likely to be productive anyway. If not going to sleep I should do some organizing and other chores.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sleep. Yay insomnia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleeping


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sleeping, but I'm not tired. Thinking about too much stuff.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Late night grocery shopping, paying bills, sleeping, or doing some organizing


----------



## greyfox5 (Aug 2, 2017)

Working


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Moving into California or anywhere else outside of NYC.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Showering probably.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Exercising, eating, showering, reading, studying, practicing, cleaning...in that order


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mowing the lawn. It's getting long enough for someone to hide in for an ambush.


----------



## YamchasRevenge (Jul 29, 2017)

Going out, getting some sun, and finding friends somehow :help


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I should be writing this post.

Mission accomplished!


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

Lay down the damn phone.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping, because my hours are screwed up and I'm visiting my dad this evening. Otherwise I should be organizing or working on other chores.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

printing off tickets


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*I should be sleeping, or should have been and woken up already. Skipped the sleep part, wonder when it'll happen next.*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Showering, cleaning, practicing, or exercising/stretching


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Destroying society with my feminine wiles.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Destroying society with my feminine wiles.


:lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Destroying society with my feminine wiles.


Aw dammit! We were supposed to meet up to plan that and I totally forgot. :x

I suck at this DESTROYING SOCIETY thing.

...Oh cool, my tablet capitalized "DESTROYING society" for some r...

And it did it again.

Wow this must be a sign! :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Aw dammit! We were supposed to meet up to plan that and I totally forgot. :x
> 
> I suck at this DESTROYING SOCIETY thing.
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol


I knew there must have been a reason to stop using Kindle. My Samsung is becoming self-aware, and apparently it's female! I had no idea.

What I should be doing right now is figuring out how to make the best use of this knowledge.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Making dinner and watching Voltron.


----------



## nal112 (Aug 21, 2017)

GRE prep


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> I knew there must have been a reason to stop using Kindle. My Samsung is becoming self-aware, and apparently it's female! I had no idea.
> 
> What I should be doing right now is figuring out how to make the best use of this knowledge.


Love your comedy, hilarious. 

It's ok, it will be be back.  :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleeping


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

homework


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Napping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Working out


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry but someone is hogging the machine, everyone knows I wash on Tuesday mornings ugh. Just breathe Kevin.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Sleeping... so I can wake up in 6 hours. orz


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

It's 3:39 am, I should be sleeping, but instead here I am foruming


----------



## blabalbla (Jan 1, 2018)

Theres really nothing else I could think of doing... aside from wanting to draw, or play video games, but I don't feel like doing either of that P: I'd have more to do when classes start again lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating


----------



## Mystical95 (Jan 3, 2018)

I should be out Funko Pop Hunting


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

I sould be zzzZZZzzzZzzz right now

soooo byeeee and goodnight


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercising


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sitting in my chair eating Christmas chocolate, hoping for a heart attack. Should be running errands.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Writing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

out side testing the drone?

But it's raining, cold and windy.. I'm not very good at piloting that damn thing?

Thus, i'll wait until that wind dies down.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Just re-install Ableton and Pro Tools, now i need to install all the plugins...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

going to the kitchen and bartending a Martini.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Working out


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I need to be applying to 100 places, but each application takes like an hour to finish. -_-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Making coffee


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I should be smoking some weed and ****ing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Using the bathroom.


----------



## Wtfismylife (Mar 11, 2018)

Cleaning the house and oh YeAH start my project and not leave it for the day before the deadline


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking for a new job.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Finish journaling.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Getting my affairs in order.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Sleep or look for a new job (I'm still employed, but I can't stand my current job anymore).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Trying to memorize some scripture in my notebook.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

I should be resting.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Finding a new job and a new place to live


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Sleeping


----------

